# Bill Walker ruled ineligible; could enter 2007 Draft



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/cbk/story/5773152



> Top recruit Walker ruled ineligible
> 
> CINCINNATI (AP) - Bill Walker, one of the nation's top high school basketball players, will not be allowed to play this year because he has used up all of his eligibility, state athletic officials said on Monday.
> 
> ...


A definite lottery pick if he gets in, but he could he play D-League before he gets drafted?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

can he transfer to a prep school and still play??


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I don't understand the rule, didn't OJ Mayo play at the high school level as far back as 7th Grade?

Big news for the 2007 draft though, looks like we'll have our first prep school to NBA Draft player since the age limit.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't understand the rule, didn't OJ Mayo play at the high school level as far back as 7th Grade?
> 
> Big news for the 2007 draft though, looks like we'll have our first prep school to NBA Draft player since the age limit.


Not to mention the first loophole...

David Stern is pissed and those basketball stars who are going into 8th grade are now moving to Kentucky so then can enter the draft...

:rofl:

Good question though, because Mayo played varsity as a 7th grader in Kentucky...


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

dont see how you can go from prep school to the nba, i doubt that hasnt been thought out.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

rainman said:


> dont see how you can go from prep school to the nba, i doubt that hasnt been thought out.


 Prep school can be a bridge between HS and College, it's not necessarily from HS. You can do it. I'm surprised a lot of kids aren't doing it, cause most people won't know the difference between a 5 year prepper and a HSer of the past. I bet in a few years, this'll be the norm, and people will start calling them high schoolers again. 

Interesting about Walker. When I saw this, I thought it was over something bad. At least he didn't do anything here to mess up his potential draft status.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Prep school can be a bridge between HS and College, it's not necessarily from HS. You can do it. I'm surprised a lot of kids aren't doing it, cause most people won't know the difference between a 5 year prepper and a HSer of the past. I bet in a few years, this'll be the norm, and people will start calling them high schoolers again.
> 
> Interesting about Walker. When I saw this, I thought it was over something bad. At least he didn't do anything here to mess up his potential draft status.



if he hasnt graduated highschool i dont know how he could do it.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

You dont have to graduate in order to enter the draft. This is a special case and as far as I know it is a loophole in the NBA's draft eligibility.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, same for NFL draft. The rule is 3 yrs out of highschool though, but if you attended a prep school before, you can leave as a true sophomore even if you haven't redshirted. This is how Larry Fitzgerald and Channing Crowder left in just 2 years.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

wait he can enter the NBA draft next year???


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I thought you had to be 19 to be in the draft


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^the way it's looking - yes. 2007.



> Walker played a year as a ninth-grader at Rose Hill Christian in Ashland, Ky., before enrolling at North College Hill as an eighth-grader in February 2003, the association said.


i dont know what the problem is.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't understand the rule, didn't OJ Mayo play at the high school level as far back as 7th Grade?
> 
> Big news for the 2007 draft though, looks like we'll have our first prep school to NBA Draft player since the age limit.


7th grade isn high school walker repeated 9th grade so he could play with mayo


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

TM said:


> ^the way it's looking - yes. 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know what the problem is.


he went back from 9th to 8th grade thats the problem


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Walker is already 19.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

We had this discussion in the highschool forum early today. Here is what we pretty much came up with regarding his draft status.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=3786106&postcount=18


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Priest said:


> he went back from 9th to 8th grade thats the problem


that's what i thought, but i edited myself just in case i had the facts wrong

i had originally said - it's one thing for Mayo to play varsity 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th, and 12th grade. it's another for Walker to play 7th, 8th, 9th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> You dont have to graduate in order to enter the draft. This is a special case and as far as I know it is a loophole in the NBA's draft eligibility.


the nba like any other corporation will just change the rules as it goes along, personally i'll be shocked if walker is in the 07 draft. if he is i'll admit i'm wrong.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

rainman said:


> the nba like any other corporation will just change the rules as it goes along, personally i'll be shocked if walker is in the 07 draft. if he is i'll admit i'm wrong.


I agree, Walker would be best served by attending a prep school this season and reunite with Mayo in college for one season before making the jump.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

rainman said:


> the nba like any other corporation will just change the rules as it goes along


this is off topic, but i'm gonna mention it anyway...

my favorite situation of the NBA playoffs came when some NBA official (not referee) was commenting on the no-call backcourt by Dwayne Wade in the last 2 minutes of one of the Finals games. His comment, In summary, he said - In the last 2 minutes of the game, anything goes if the nba referee so deems it. :laugh: talk about changing things as you go.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ralaw said:


> I agree, Walker would be best served by attending a prep school this season and reunite with Mayo in college for one season before making the jump.


I'm not the first to say it, but mark it down - Mayo plays a college game in his life. at least one that he doesn't somehow get paid for.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

rainman said:


> dont see how you can go from prep school to the nba, i doubt that hasnt been thought out.


Shawn Kemp


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

ralaw said:


> I agree, Walker would be best served by attending a prep school this season and reunite with Mayo in college for one season before making the jump.


i cetainly think if he could find some loophole he'd probably bolt even though he would probably go much higher in 08 rather than a stacked 07, i just dont think he'll be able to do it, what would stop all the good ones from just playing prep ball even though they havent graduated highschool. the godfather(david stern) isnt going to give it his blessing.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

rainman said:


> i cetainly think if he could find some loophole he'd probably bolt even though he would probably go much higher in 08 rather than a stacked 07, i just dont think he'll be able to do it, what would stop all the good ones from just playing prep ball even though they havent graduated highschool. the godfather(david stern) isnt going to give it his blessing.


The rules state that a player must be 19 years old and his highschool class must be one year removed from highschool graduation, so this wouldn't work for most players, but Walker is a special case. What is special about Walker's case is, if he is ruled ineligible by the OHSAA he could use the ruling that he actually is a part of the 06' highschool class which would be 1 full year removed from graduation. This would make him eligible for the 07' draft.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Walker will be *graduating * high school, right?


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

If he wants to - it is possible that the only reason he wanted to complete high school is for another year of eligibility, which obviously no longer exists.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

ralaw said:


> The rules state that a player must be 19 years old and his highschool class must be one year removed from highschool graduation, so this wouldn't work for most players, but Walker is a special case. What is special about Walker's case is, if he is ruled ineligible by the OHSAA he could use the ruling that he actually is a part of the 06' highschool class which would be 1 full year removed from graduation. This would make him eligible for the 07' draft.



Exactly, I really dont know how Walker is going to turn down a shoe deal and a chance to play in the DL in order to play prep for a year then college. He will be a lottery pick next season and I think he enters. I dont know what kind of person Walker is, but I know that Mayo wants to be a star and showcased to the nation. Bill Walker could steal Mayo's thunder if he plays in the DL and then enters the 2007 draft. I am not saying Walker would do this to be bigger then his best friend Mayo. However, can you imagine the press and media attention Walker would get all of next season and into his rookie season in the NBA?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

What difference does it make? A HS diploma is useless to him now. Unless he wants to go to college in the future and he can still just get his GED.

This will be an interesting test case for the NBA's elgibility rule. I think the Ohio ruling is essentially saying his class is '06, however, if that is determined by the NBA to be only athleticwise and not academicwise than he may still be told to wait until '08. His best route is to cut the bull****, hire and agent and go to the NBADL or just do draft prep. He should quietly ask for a ruling from David Stern and the NBA. 

Will this increase the likelyhood of OJ Mayo challenging the NBA?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> What difference does it make? A HS diploma is useless to him now. Unless he wants to go to college in the future and he can still just get his GED.


I'd say it makes a big difference for him and his family, personally. I'd really hate for another kid to blow off school in lieu of basketball.


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'd say it makes a big difference for him and his family, personally. I'd really hate for another kid to blow off school in lieu of basketball.


When you're guranteed millions in advance, I'm sure school suddenly feels far away.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

MusaSK said:


> When you're guranteed millions in advance, I'm sure school suddenly feels far away.


Well, there are other things more important than money. 

Don't get me wrong - I'm not saying he should ditch the NBA. But talent doesn't go away just like that. He's a great player right now, so rather than go into scramble mode and ditch school I'd like to see him finish it off. Graduating high school is important, whether you've got a contract "waiting" for you or not. 

And, as its been said before, things happen. Until he gets that contract, nothing is set in stone. It would be better to have that diploma.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> I'd say it makes a big difference for him and his family, personally. I'd really hate for another kid to blow off school in lieu of basketball.


 Why? A HS diploma or a college degree does not guarantee you anything. Both can be gotten while playing ball. I would hate for him to derail the chance to change the direction of his family tree for something as trivial as a HS diploma.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

If Bill Walker can enter the 2007 draft, there is no way that he will be turning it down.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Why? A HS diploma or a college degree does not guarantee you anything. Both can be gotten while playing ball. I would hate for him to derail the chance to change the direction of his family tree for something as trivial as a HS diploma.


A high school diploma may be trivial to you, but that doesn't make it trivial to other people. 

Again, I'm not saying he should ditch his opportunity to play in the NBA to get his diploma. I am saying that if getting his diploma doesn't jeopardize his opportunity to play in the NBA, he should do that. 

He is awfully talented, and that isn't going to disappear overnight. He isn't playing high school ball next year, so he might as well get his diploma while he waits for the draft/college. In fact, he may want to go the college route, so why would he cut off any of his options? 

I just hate to see another young kid put all his stake into basketball yet again. It'd be nice to see someone set a good example, as long as he can get his diploma without jeopardizing his chances to play in the NBA. Either way, saying a high school diploma is trivial is quite a negative statement. There are some segments of the U.S. population that are quite behind in that area, and this very example of forgoing that for basketball is a tragic reality. This is quite an extreme example, but it is an example nonethless of a big problem in the community. 

If Bill Walker can get his diploma without jeopardizing his chances of making it to the NBA, he should do just that, and shouldn't be criticized for doing so. There's more to life than basketball, even for someone like Bill Walker.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Not to mention the first loophole...
> 
> David Stern is pissed and those basketball stars who are going into 8th grade are now moving to Kentucky so then can enter the draft...
> 
> ...


Kentucky doesn't have a law saying you need to be in the 9th grade or higher to play Varsity basketball. A lot of States do, for example Ohio. That's how they can play during 7th and 8th grade. That's the main reason OJ moved to Kentucky.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

There is some misinformation here.

First, the original article is wrong. OSHAA rules allow 8 semesters of elgibility from 9th grade on. What this means is it doesn't matter if a player is playing varsity sports prior to 9th grade for their counting purposes. This is why there is no issue about Mayo.

What this case is about is that Walker has claimed that Rose Hill had him in the wrong grade, so when he transfered to the NCH school distract that school year (but after hoops season) he was placed in the 8th grade. Of course one could make the joke that 8th grade in OH is more advanced than 9th grade in KY 

So the OHSAA decided they are going to believe Rose Hill's side of the story that Walker was properly classified as a 9th grader when he was there.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Seed said:


> I thought you had to be 19 to be in the draft


He will be 19


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Of course one could make the joke that 8th grade in OH is more advanced than 9th grade in KY


Bite your tongue buddy!! LOL

:biggrin: I bet I had a higher ACT score than you!! :angel:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I figure he will play a year in college with OJ if he gets that opportunity. Can you imagine the coop that would be for USC??


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HayesFan said:


> I figure he will play a year in college with OJ if he gets that opportunity. Can you imagine the coop that would be for USC??


It could turn from quite a coop to a NCAA investigation. That is the reason most of the major schools do not have interest in Mayo and Walker.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> Bite your tongue buddy!! LOL
> 
> :biggrin: I bet I had a higher ACT score than you!! :angel:


If you guys accept me for law school, I'll halt all Kentucky jokes forever. But until then...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> I figure he will play a year in college with OJ if he gets that opportunity. Can you imagine the coop that would be for USC??


I think it's pretty much a given than if Walker goes to college, he'll be going to KSU. Mayo on the other hand....


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

TM said:


> I think it's pretty much a given than if Walker goes to college, he'll be going to KSU. Mayo on the other hand....


Mayo verbally committed to USC last week didn't he? Something about a large market?


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> He is awfully talented, and that isn't going to disappear overnight. He isn't playing high school ball next year, so he might as well get his diploma while he waits for the draft/college. In fact, he may want to go the college route, so why would he cut off any of his options?


Yeah, I mean taking a year off to finish school worked out for Lenny Cooke, right?

Oh, wait...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> Mayo verbally committed to USC last week didn't he?


No


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

matt! said:


> Yeah, I mean taking a year off to finish school worked out for Lenny Cooke, right?
> 
> Oh, wait...


I'll never understand Lenny Cooke. He had a perfect situation in NJ, stayed in a great neighborhood and with a genuinely caring person who tried to keep him grounded in Debbie Bortner.

Cooke was a product of his environment, I'm positive. Even when he got out of NYC he'd go back everyday and hang out with his friends from LaSalle. The kid had every chance in the world given to him, and he shook them off. Jellybean Bryant tried to take him under his wing, Cooke blew him off. Instead he moved in with a runner in Detroit. Great move.

He was a good talent too.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

TM said:


> No


OH! My bad. I thought I had read that in the paper. Thanks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> I'll never understand Lenny Cooke. He had a perfect situation in NJ, stayed in a great neighborhood and with a genuinely caring person who tried to keep him grounded in Debbie Bortner.
> 
> Cooke was a product of his environment, I'm positive. Even when he got out of NYC he'd go back everyday and hang out with his friends from LaSalle. The kid had every chance in the world given to him, and he shook them off. Jellybean Bryant tried to take him under his wing, Cooke blew him off. Instead he moved in with a runner in Detroit. Great move.
> 
> He was a good talent too.


When Lebron destroyed him at the ABCD camp, his confidence was shattered. He was always a guy people feared, because he was so good. Lebron shattered him. It's amazing really.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> When Lebron destroyed him at the ABCD camp, his confidence was shattered. He was always a guy people feared, because he was so good. Lebron shattered him. It's amazing really.


I remember the ABCD game, Lenny had 9 points and LeBron had 24. James hit a 3 at the end to win the game by 2 points, but Lenny didn't play terribly. He had to work for all his shots, and was the big dog going into it. He was outplayed though, but not enough to kill the abundance of confidence he had. Cooke was one of the cockiest HS kids ever. Too bad he wasn't cocky enough to improve his classroom standing.

Cooke was a dud in the classroom. My post was more about why on earth he made the decisions he did. To me it was his decisions which were wrong. Moving to Detroit probably killed his career.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> When Lebron destroyed him at the ABCD camp, his confidence was shattered. He was always a guy people feared, because he was so good. Lebron shattered him. It's amazing really.


i agree 100% I played against him at ebc a while back and he was talkin like he was greatest thing on earth he wouldnt shalke peoples hands and when someone scored on him cooke would just go back and try to hurt that person


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Priest said:


> i agree 100% I played against him at ebc a while back and he was talkin like he was greatest thing on earth he wouldnt shalke peoples hands and when someone scored on him cooke would just go back and try to hurt that person




Arrogant Egoistic nba wannabe Cooke is.


----------

